# rental quad!!!!!!!!!!!



## smokin_6.0 (Jun 21, 2009)

Long story short i dropped a valve on my sport quad 15 minutes after getting to the hatfield mccoy trails. So i rented this suzuki eiger 400 and made the best of it.


here is a pic of the motor also


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

It'll hone out....hahaha


----------



## smokin_6.0 (Jun 21, 2009)

hey, that aint funny. I had almost 1500 in the head!!!!!!!


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

$1500 Well, I guess it won't hone out then... Seems like if you spent that much on the head alone it wouldn't drop a valve. Glad ya had fun on the rental though.


----------



## smokin_6.0 (Jun 21, 2009)

i didnt get to involved to try to figure out what happened, im guessing a vlalve broke. The head didnt have alot of guide left after the port job. Or the cam spun and caused the valves to hit the piston. Either way i was to sick of looking at it so i parted it out.


----------

